

Ask PG: Bug or not? - Shamiq

Ran into an interesting situation earlier today with points and comments:<p>http://1.media.tumblr.com/UC8UYzO4Ojesg36wKZujzL94o1_250.png<p>It seems that a certain post was rapidly upvoted then downvoted -- which then resulted in it being ranked higher than some positive comments (ignore that pun).<p>Looking around, I couldn't find the link for reporting bugs, and I assumed I shouldn't send this to the ycombinator info email address.<p>Thoughts anyone?
======
shutter
Posts are ordered by a function of both time and points, so they won't always
be in point-based order.

~~~
Shamiq
Yea, that's how it is. But is that how it should be?

It seems plausible to me for net positive comments to be ranked vs each other
in that manner and net negative comments be ranked separately, such that
positive is always shown higher than negative.

